# Bellator XIV Fighting Championships



## DragonHorse (Apr 14, 2010)

Anyone going to see the Bellator XIV Fighting Championships?? I was just going to just watch it on tv but I found this sweet discount code to get 30% off tickets and I just couldn't pass it up. Also figured I'd share the info for anyone else interested.. All you have to do is type in the promo code : TMMMA when purchasing tickets here: http://www.thechicagotheatre.com/tickets/promotion.html?p_id=TMMMA


----------



## DragonHorse (Apr 21, 2010)

Nobody watched it?? It was great! and I found some great pictures of it here http://msg.com/photos/exclusive-bellator-xiv-photos/


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 21, 2010)

I have been watching them on tv and enjoying the fights.  Definitely some good matches so far!


----------



## MJS (May 9, 2010)

Caught this on TV last week, while at work.  Looked pretty good.


----------



## MattJ (May 10, 2010)

I watched them last night. Very impressed with Toby Imada - that guy has some excellent submissions, proving that the inverted triangle thing was not a fluke. I was less impressed with Eddie Alvarez. He seemed to be having some problems with Neer, although he did pull out the win in the end. Pat Curran impressed the heck out of me, and I always liked Jeff Curran (thought Jeff got a raw deal getting cut from the WEC). Pat brought it to Roger Huerta, and clearly won the first 2 rounds, with Roger staging a good comeback in the 3rd. 

Much less impressed with the Heavyweights - a gas-fest that would have fit right into the last season of TUF.  LOL

Good stuff, overall.


----------



## MattJ (May 14, 2010)

Anybody see the Joe Warren fight? Wow, fighting that guy must be like fighting a vat of maple syrup. Impressive ability to maintain ZERO distance from the opponent.


----------

